# Please any info on this Libertas



## Junkman Bob

Any info on this bike would be greatly appreciated ... looks like a  pretty cool bike ! States it is made in Belgium ... anyone know the year ? Any info would be helpful. Does it look to be all OG

Thank you in advance Cabers 
Robert


----------



## bulldog1935

Unicanitor saddle, and a sexy stem.
Bike-boom bike, probably early 70s.
Raleigh used the same Huret derailleurs and similar cottered cranks on their Record and Grand Prix from 1970 to '76
The 2nd gen Allvit was made for almost 20 years, early 60s to 1980, though the stamp style dates yours into 70s, with certainty.  

here's what Sheldon had to say:
*Libertas*
_There were a lot of these with 531 maintubes. Parts were often a bizarre mix of names rarely heard in the U.S. Such bikes are probably worth $200 or so. Bikes with better components and full 531 frames would have values approaching $500. [Belgium] 
_
I'd say he's a bit more than generous on value (he's probably talking about full Campy).
You have a nice project bike there, and good-looking, but would be tough to get $200 for Mint - a mint Super Course will barely bring that.  Essentially, that's the guideline - straight-gage 531 main triangle (3 Tubes) is equivalent to Raleigh Super Course, early-mid 70s.


----------



## juvela

-----

Hello Robert,

As to dating -

The bicycle's Huret front mech is an aid here.  It is model 700 which launched in 1966 so unlikely cycle earlier.  From other clues I suspect it is not much later than 1969,  This yields a bracketing at any rate.

Hub quick release skewers appear to be Gnutti of Italy.  So would expect hubs to be Gnutti as well.

Pedals are Eclair brand of France and not made to be serviceable.

Gear block looks to be Maeda so unlikely to be original to bicycle.

Bottom bracket fittings appear to be RFG brand.

Headset is Lightrace brand made by Gourgaud et Cie of St. Etienne.

Saddle is Grand Prix brand with a bare plastic top from France.  Of very little value.

Frame wears tubing transfers which are not quite legible in the photos.  Are you able to make them out?

Suspect they _may_ be post-manufacture add-ons.

The famous Eddy Merckx rode for the Libertas team as a teenager.

Frame constructed with BOCAMA lug pattern Nr. 81/I.  Seat stay bridge is ESGE.  Bottom bracket shell is BOCAMA "Trident" pattern.

Hope this gives you a good start.

-----


----------



## bulldog1935

I'm pretty sure '76 Grand Prix used the same Normandy hubs 
the slot on top is a Huret 600, which could be limited to 1966


----------



## Junkman Bob

Thank you gentlemen... you are very kind to help out 
Thanx again
Robert


----------



## djpubba

I saw an ad on Craigslist for three free bikes. When I showed up, this one one of the three.


----------



## juvela

djpubba said:


> I saw an ad on Craigslist for three free bikes. When I showed up, this one one of the three.
> 
> View attachment 770780




-----
Thanks very much for posting.

The model of OFMEGA chainset it wears is something not often encountered in North America.


----------



## Junkman Bob

Your info is priceless and much appreciated 

Thank you All

Robert


----------



## djpubba

juvela said:


> -----
> Thanks very much for posting.
> 
> The model of OFMEGA chainset it wears is something not often encountered in North America.
> 
> View attachment 770820




No probs. I donated the bike on to a family in need (no car). It served them well for about 6 months before it was stolen from their apartment parking spot. Hopefully it is still serving someone in need.


----------



## juvela

-----

@djpubba - 

In the photo it appears the bicycle is a 24" wheel one.  Is that correct?  If so, it would explain the chainset which is a juvenile model with 150mm length carms.

-----


----------



## harpon

I would put the red Tas at 1970 or 71- the same year I got my Gitane Super Corsa-  Those foil French decals were the thing then- and knda fragile really- those are in good shape.  The partial chrome on the frame and forks is a turn of the decade thing that screams "This is the 70's, not the 60's"..  The Unica/Unicanitor saddle was a horrible "butt breaker" until then later covered with smooth leather or brushed suede and then a staple on racing bikes until the later part of the 70's. The brakes might be more of a clue- Dia Compe didn't displace Weinmann until more toward the mid 70's, yet almost identical..  The cottered crank was still coming on consumer bikes for awhile but getting more rare as the decade passed and then it would have been something like a Sugino Maxy crank on that model by the mid-70's.  I had a friend who had a full campy red Libertas- very similar.  The aluminum rims are a nice touch and more continental than Raleigh or Schwinn or cheaper department chain import lines.


----------



## juvela

-----

Frame's blades and stays are not chrome plated.  They wear a type of painted finish often employed by low countries manufacturers to suggest chrome without the expense.


-----


----------



## djpubba

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> @djpubba -
> 
> In the photo it appears the bicycle is a 24" wheel one.  Is that correct?  If so, it would explain the chainset which is a juvenile model with 150mm length carms.
> 
> -----




Yes frame is made for 24” wheels. It has 650b on it in pic.


----------



## juvela

-----

Found closeup images on other Libertas cycles showing the text in the apparent tubing transfers of the subject bicycle.  The rectangular transfer simply reads "LIBERTAS MADE IN BELGIUM."  The triangular fork blade transfer reads "LIBERTAS TRADE MARK."  Cute how they selected the black and green colours so well known for the transfers of a certain bicycle frame tubing maker...




 

 

Here are some closeup images showing the model of Gnutti quick release skewer the cycle is fitted with.  Would expect hub barrels to be unmarked.  This pattern was current from approximately the mid-1960's through the mid-1970's -



 

 

Here are two images showing the plastic GRAND-PRIX model saddle on the bicycle -



 

 

-----


----------



## non-fixie

The Libertas brand was started by Jules Spagnaerts in Niel, Belgium, in 1919. He was sponsoring riders as early as 1931 and from the late forties to the mid eighties Libertas was a regular in the pro peloton. Most famous riders in their ranks were Stan Ockers (world champion in 1955) and Rik Van Looy, the emperor of Herentals, and world champion in 1960 and 1961:





I just got me my own Libertas and rebuilt it this winter. From 1970, and close to yours in terms of age. Have only just finished its maiden trip last week and was pleasantly surprised by the ride quality.





What are your plans with it?


----------



## Junkman Bob

Selling the bike .... I hope to someone on the cabe


----------



## harpon

Junkman Bob said:


> Selling the bike .... I hope to someone on the cabe



Asking price yet?


----------



## Junkman Bob

I can do 165$ ... if u set up shipping ... obviously I will pack


----------



## Alston28

Junkman Bob said:


> View attachment 770667 View attachment 770668 View attachment 770669 View attachment 770670 View attachment 770671 View attachment 770672 View attachment 770673 View attachment 770674 Any info on this bike would be greatly appreciated ... looks like a  pretty cool bike ! States it is made in Belgium ... anyone know the year ? Any info would be helpful. Does it look to be all OG
> 
> Thank you in advance Cabers
> Robert



I bought a 25” Libertas from New Orleans Lightweight Cycles in New Orleans in 1971. Wish I had kept it. It was baby blue. It had a Simplex derailleur, quick release wheels and an uncomfortable plastic saddle. Gave it away in 1992, incorrectly thinking my bicycle riding days were over. They weren’t.


----------



## bulldog1935

Alston28 said:


> I bought a 25” Libertas from New Orleans Lightweight Cycles in New Orleans in 1971. Wish I had kept it. It was baby blue. It had a Simplex derailleur, quick release wheels and an uncomfortable plastic saddle. Gave it away in 1992, incorrectly thinking my bicycle riding days were over. They weren’t.



They were also the importer of Viner framesets.


----------



## Junkman Bob

I can do 150


----------



## harpon

Sounds like a fair price-  I'm  looking to clear some bikes now though I'm afraid.


----------



## Junkman Bob

If you coordinate and pay shipping I do 100$ ... obviously I will pack bike and put bikeflyte label when you tell me pickup date


----------



## AndyTH77

Had one very similar when I was 11.  Is this bike still available?


----------



## Junkman Bob

Yes it is sir


----------



## juvela

-----

Ron -

The New Orleans agent for VINER (Viviano Nerozzi of Pistoia) was Gus Betat.

Had account there in the eighties.  

-----


----------

